# C4U springs in SS 6x6?



## cannon4747 (Mar 21, 2012)

i think i saw somewhere that a good mod to do to a shengshou 6x6 is to get rid of the factory springs and put in c4u springs. i don't remember where though. has anyone else heard of this before or done it to their cube? any other mod suggestions for the ss 6x6?


----------



## emolover (Mar 21, 2012)

Why don't you try this for yourself and tell it how it goes.

You could try doing the 6x6 equivalent of the Florain SS 5 mod. 

Remember, if you do mods(esspecially blade mods), it's your fault if you **** your cube up.


----------



## Adrian E (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, change the springs! The factory ones are so bad. Even without further modding the cube gets a lot better. If you want to mod more you should try to apply the SS 5x5 mods to the 6x6.
Here is a video with a few ideas but not all possible mods:


----------



## InTheFade (Mar 22, 2012)

The problem with the SS6 springs is that they are far too hard (I suspect this is why shock/diff oil is so bad in a stock SS6). I tried c4u springs in mine, but the big thick bit just ends up acting as a spacer, reducing the travel of the spring. It makes finding a usable tension very difficult, and the difference between a really good tension and really bad tension is less than a quarter turn. 

In the end I used Guhong springs. The cube is a little loose so it might pop from time to time, but turning is very nice and WAY easier than stock. With shock oil in mine it feels almost like my modded SS5, just more fragile because of the internal pieces.

Also, the stock SS6 springs perform very well in my modded adjustable V5. Guhong springs were far too loose, but now it's almost perfect.


----------



## linglingli93 (Mar 22, 2012)

i think changing it to a cube4you core would also help?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't need to change the core. Just the springs. Then do this mod, but shave off more plastic than he does in the video:



Spoiler











If you want an idea of how much plastic to shave off, see this video:



Spoiler











Next mod these pieces 






so that they resemble rounded corners on the Type C 2x2. If you look at the center of the 2x2, the corners are round. That's what you want.





Then just do some general rounding of pieces where you find it locks up. You can mod almost every type of piece. Just watch when you turn it, and you'll see where it locks up. If I'm not too lazy later, I can upload pictures of my shengshou 6x6.


----------



## Felix1996 (Mar 24, 2012)

I used Dayan springs in my shengshou 6x6 and the modding video is by me  
my shengshou 6x6 is really nice now.
and i also used the original shengshou 6x6 springs in my modded adjustable v-cube 5, it's really good now


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 24, 2012)

Where do you guys get extra Dayan springs from?


----------



## Florian (Mar 24, 2012)

So Dayan or c4you?
Did anybody tested both?


----------



## Felix1996 (Mar 24, 2012)

i did. i think Dayans are better


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Mar 24, 2012)

Right now I'm trying this on a 7x7  lets hope it works... good thing i'm using a lanlan...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 24, 2012)

I used Dayan springs in mine. It's awesome now. It very very rarely pops. When you're assembling it, it's a pain because for some reason it feels crazy loose but once it's together it's great.


----------



## emolover (Mar 24, 2012)

Holy ****! I just finished putting some extra guhong springs I had into the shenshou and it is amazing! It has the speed of my super loose V-cube but is not as locky and does not pop.


----------



## wytefury (Mar 24, 2012)

I also tried them both out. There wasn't a huge difference in my opinion, but I ended up sticking with the Dayan springs.


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 6, 2012)

okay i'll try getting the dayan springs and putting it in. idk about doing any mods because those are far too time consuming. thanks for the help though.


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 6, 2012)

When you change the springs in your SS you will see big difference in turning and you don't need to mod pieces but if you want you can. After modding pieces cube will pop very rarely.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2012)

Why does changing the springs affect the cube so much?


----------



## emolover (Apr 6, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> Why does changing the springs affect the cube so much?


 
If I am correct the spring allows the center to move around a tiny bit which gives some leeway that compensates for imperfect turning. The Dayan spring is "softer" than the Shenshou which allows greater movement of the center.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> If I am correct the spring allows the center to move around a tiny bit which gives some leeway that compensates for imperfect turning. The Dayan spring is "softer" than the Shenshou which allows greater movement of the center.


 
ok thanks! and do the washers really do much?


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 10, 2012)

What if I replaced that springs in my ShenShou 5x5? Would it make it any better?


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think maybe a little bit but not as much as in ShengShou 6x6.
I watched Florian's video about World Record Mod and he tried this and there's no big difference.


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 10, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> ok thanks! and do the washers really do much?


 
the spring is going to grind the cube without the washers.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 11, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> the spring is going to grind the cube without the washers.


 
You'll need the washers that are below the spring, but you can get rid of the ones on top is there are any.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> You'll need the washers that are below the spring, but you can get rid of the ones on top is there are any.


 
ok cool, because I had a Lingyun v2 once and it had two washers per spring. When I took it out it played the same, so I was wondering if they even mattered. Now I understand.


----------



## Florian (Apr 11, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> I think maybe a little bit but not as much as in ShengShou 6x6.
> I watched Florian's video about World Record Mod and he tried this and there's no big difference.


 
lol, i never said that. You have to try it for yourself, some people won't like it other people will like it. It makes the cube faster, but it won't be smooth and it will lock a bit more.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm curious, in what way do the springs in a cube make it faster?


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I'm curious, in what way do the springs in a cube make it faster?


 
If they are tight/not easily compressible, they increase friction when the sides turn. If they are loose/easily squishable springs, they don't cause as much friction, so the cube becomes easier to turn


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> If they are tight/not easily compressible, they increase friction when the sides turn. If they are loose/easily squishable springs, they don't cause as much friction, so the cube becomes easier to turn


 
but isn't that the same as just loosening or tightening a cube?


----------



## Konsta (Apr 14, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> but isn't that the same as just loosening or tightening a cube?


No. If you have hard/long springs that cause friction and you loose it too much, you will get lots of popping. When you have shorter/softer springs you can keep the screw tighter but you still have loose spring and the cube turns fine.


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Next mod these pieces


 
For these pieces, do you guys think it is a good idea to round off where they touch the center corners? Also, what about rounding of the inner edges where they meet the outer edges? It seems like a good mod to me, but I do not want to create pops.


----------



## JianhanC (May 28, 2012)

I don't have a SS 6x6, but what would be a pretty good idea is to take the pieces that come in contact with each other and rub them together to see how you can shape them to pop less and stuff. I think the 5x5 mod would work reasonably well. You shouldn't sand away too much, just round sharp edges.


----------



## Ickathu (May 28, 2012)

I'm sure someone has asked this already, but would Dayan springs be good too?
I don't use my zhanchi anymore, so I could swap the springs. Also, is there a way to change out the springs without completely disassembling?


----------



## mitch1234 (May 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'm sure someone has asked this already, but would Dayan springs be good too?
> I don't use my zhanchi anymore, so I could swap the springs. Also, is there a way to change out the springs without completely disassembling?


 Dayan springs work the best, they are a bit slower then C4Y but they make the cube lock up less. And no you must completely disassemble the cube.


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2012)

mitch1234 said:


> Dayan springs work the best, they are a bit slower then C4Y but they make the cube lock up less. And no you must completely disassemble the cube.


 
i didnt disassemble the whole cube, You can just disassemble parts of it, change the springs, reassemble and then repeat for all the sides.


----------



## Ickathu (May 28, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> i didnt disassemble the whole cube, You can just disassemble parts of it, change the springs, reassemble and then repeat for all the sides.


 
Too late. 

How much do I tighten it? Until I can hear the springs squeaking, all the way, until the screw is flush with the plastic circle part, or somewhere else?


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Too late.
> 
> How much do I tighten it? Until I can hear the springs squeaking, all the way, until the screw is flush with the plastic circle part, or somewhere else?


 
I did a little lower than the circle part.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 28, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> For these pieces, do you guys think it is a good idea to round off where they touch the center corners? Also, what about rounding of the inner edges where they meet the outer edges? It seems like a good mod to me, but I do not want to create pops.


 
Can you show what you mean?


----------



## Ickathu (May 28, 2012)

Just swapped out the springs. It's insanely fast, but it feels really loose. It popped on me on my first solve when I was just finishing my second center. I tightened it some, but it still feels really loose. I was turning it calmly and slowly to prevent pops and got a 5:36 single. PB is 5:21...

IN LOVE.


----------



## sa11297 (May 28, 2012)

http://51morefun.com/fotos/ShengShou/6x6/part1a2.jpg
for this piece, if I were to modify the middle part where it goes inside the other edge piece, would it be good?


----------



## BlackStahli (May 30, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Next mod these pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i don't see why you need to though...
i just did the mod on my shengshou 6x6 and i didn't notice any significant change. the core mechanism won't allow the middle layers to reverse corner cut, nor did they lock up before i did the mod...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (May 30, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> i don't see why you need to though...
> i just did the mod on my shengshou 6x6 and i didn't notice any significant change. the core mechanism won't allow the middle layers to reverse corner cut, nor did they lock up before i did the mod...


 
I have done several other mods, and mine reverse corner cuts on the middle slices. I'm sorry that this mod alone didn't help you, but it does make a difference with catching for me.


----------



## TheXcuber2 (May 17, 2014)

what about the screws?


----------

